# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  Statistiques des blogs

## CinePhil

Bonjour,

Quand je vais sur mon tableau de bord et que je clique sur Blog, j'accde au tableau de bord de mon blog qui contient une option Statistiques mais quand je clique sur cette dernire, a rpond :



> Votre blog a aucune statistique  vous fournir.


Y'a un truc  faire pour mettre en oeuvre les statistiques ?

Je vois juste sur mon blog le nom des derniers visiteurs mais je ne sais pas s'il est consult rgulirement ou pisodiquement...

----------


## CinePhil

Un petit Up !  ::weird::

----------


## CinePhil

Encore un up, 3 ans plus tard.  ::calim2::

----------


## LittleWhite

Coucou !
Moi j'ai a :




> Statistiques
> 
>     Dcembre 2016
> 0    Billets 
> 0    Commentaires 
>  1   Visiteurs


A+  ::D:

----------


## f-leb

Du grand n'importe quoi chez moi aussi, ces statistiques n'ont jamais fonctionn  ::aie::

----------


## CinePhil

> Coucou !
> Moi j'ai a :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Statistiques
> 
> ...


Alors si c'est seulement a les statistiques des blogs, c'est inutile !
Le nombre de billets, on l'a directement dans le blog et le nombre de commentaires sur chaque billet.
J'esprais un truc plus dtaill en terme de nombre de visiteurs dans le temps (dernier mois, dernire anne...), billets les plus vus...

----------

